# Cutter Comin....watch it!



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Heard the Neah bay is coming from Cleveland on monday to cut a path from Catawba to South bass for Miller Ferry to run over...News Per Capt Ryan so guys stay clear of the Slop Chute !!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yes, you can look up the govt. permit online. That are will for sure be screwed up for a while. We have strong winds coming also.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A big thread already going on the Lake Erie forum.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry, i dont spend hours on here like some....I was just putting it out there so maybe someone doesnt get killed....delete it if you want


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting it though.....the more the word gets spread the better. During ice season seems some people get one hint that the ice is good and head up only to get rescued.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, good to spread this, the topic was in Erie forum, not all go over there, the only reason I saw it was it was the last posted in Erie, without it I would of not seen it. Thanks for posting were it belongs anyways, the ice forum....

Once again, the ogf SS strikes again........another thread, oh no......he ain't called the ridiculous mod for nothing ya know....


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Toad Man said:


> Once again, the ogf SS strikes again........another thread, oh no......he ain't called the ridiculous mod for nothing ya know....


Why say something inflammatory like that?  He didn't close the thread or move it. Most likely because in this case it is beneficial to have something about it here too. He just let others know more info on it was in another thread. I don't always agree with them either but they do pretty good in a thankless job. Pretty hard to please everybody about everything all the time!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Guy's it is Not a USG cutter it is a private ice breaking Tug. But if they get stuck you can bet your sweet ass a CG ice breaker will come to help


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

I give the Mods here more credit for being a man then you . You and your 35 post most know a lot about this site . If you dont like it bye bye . Dont need your bad mouthing type here . Im sure you would be welcomed on other sites !!

Dwayne


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Hearttxp,

I was told by a reliable source Coast Guard Cutter but it doesnt matter if its USCG, Private barge or the Time Bandit, people need to beware of whats coming.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

"The time Bandit" lol i like that... but your right i get the point.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The ice cutting to P.I.B.has been postponed due to pressure from the island guides and ice fishermen. Finally, someone in a position of authority making a wise decision. It's explained in a thread on the lake Erie reports page.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Good info, i found myself looking for the like button.


----------

